

Ask HN: Please Review My Startup, http://cityfootprints.com - thaiatr

I've always found it crazy frustrating to plan cool things to do in a new city or come up with date ideas for the gf, so I developed this site that allows people to create, share, and discover itineraries of fun things to do in a city.<p>http://cityfootprints.com<p>Still missing a lot cool features, but I think most of the core functions are in place.  Would greatly appreciate feedback on the concept, design or anything you would like to see added.
======
useflyer
Great concept, ditch the background, improve the tagline. 'Discover new
adventure' makes me think this is for extreme sports or backpacking trips, not
a new hamburger joint.

The backdrop probably violates copyright, is cute, but causes me to not take
the product seriously.

~~~
thaiatr
Thanks for the feedback on the tagline and backdrop! I agree, the tagline is
kinda weak.

------
duiker101
i like the idea, i like how it's made.

But i do not like that i need facebook. why people keep using facebook for
logins? Also the background it's nice and funny but it's a bit "heavy" for the
eyes. i think a smooth background and some other small changes can make it
look better!

~~~
steventruong
Facebook usually just gives the sites extra data and it makes it easier for
people who just want one click sign in (at least I think that's why most
people do it) but I agree with duiker101 in that you should offer an
alternative.

Also the footer bar isn't at the bottom of the page on my resolution so should
be fixed.

~~~
thaiatr
Thanks for the heads up on the footer! And definitely will provide alternative
registration options.

